

Iphone developer program only for US developers? So how do I incorporate in the US as a non-resident? - gommm

According to http://developer.apple.com/iphone/program/,
"The iPhone Developer Program will initially be available to a limited number of developers in the U.S. and will expand to other countries in the coming months."<p>So in this case, what is the best way for me to create an offshore company in the us to have the best chances of getting in the iPhone Developper Program?<p>Does anybody, knows of good (and cheap) lawyers specialized in these kinds of incorporation?
======
cstejerean
I'm not familiar with this but you can probably check out the Company
Corporation (google the name)

------
alanmccann
LLC's don't have a residency requirement generally, I believe

